# jar-File aus war-File beim Deploy automatisch entpacken



## paule80 (27. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne beim Deploy eines war-Files ein darin enthaltens jar-File, das Ressourcen für den Client wie z.B. Bilder enthält automatisch in den webapps-Ordner des Tomcat entpacken. Wie kann ich dies machen?

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß

paule80


----------



## Halunken-Joe (27. Jun 2007)

paule80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich möchte gerne beim Deploy eines war-Files ein darin enthaltens jar-File, das Ressourcen für den Client wie z.B. Bilder enthält automatisch in den webapps-Ordner des Tomcat entpacken. Wie kann ich dies machen?



Warum verpackst Du Deine Bilder in ein extra jar File? Du kannst Dir doch unter Eclipse, im Projekt Ordner,  einen neuen Ordner anlegen und per Copy&Paste die Bilder einfügen. Dann hast Du auch nicht den Streß mit den Pfaden, geschweige denn mit dem auspacken eines extra jar-Files.


----------



## Guest (27. Jun 2007)

Halunken-Joe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> paule80 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist mir leider vorgegeben, dass die Bilder in einem jar-File liegen. Dieses wird noch von anderen Projekten verwendet.
Ansonsten hätte ich den von dir vorgeschlagenen Weg gewählt.


----------

